# [SOLVED] Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have a Fractal Core 1000 computer case:
Core 1000 - Fractal Design

One of my friends just got an H60 and I was amazed at how cool the CPU was and how silent his entire system was.

I would just get the H60 as well but the Fractal 1000 does not have a 120mm rear exhaust fan. It is 92mm

There is a 120mm fan on the side panel but the heatsink doesnt look like it would fit it. 

Can Anyone recommend me a silent, budget heatsink for Intel I3 3225 (LGA1155)?
I dont overclock but I am going for longetivity.

Thanks!


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

As I'm sure most people will tell you, the stock heat sink that came with the cpu would suffice if no overclocking is done, getting an aftermarket cpu cooler is mainly for overclockers and people who like to make their case and computer look pretty (me).


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Thank you Burto87... I agree that the standard heatsink that was shipped with the i3 is more than sufficient to keep it cool under normal use (no O.C.). 

Your case is a µATX only design. With the limited space and top-mount PSU water-cooling is not an option for you without extensive modifications.

If you are looking for a nice quiet cooling solution your best bet is with the Tower style heatsinks... But with the limited space you are limited in what heatsinks you can use...

There is one heatsink/fan I like to use in small cases... 

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Intel Core i5 compatible GeminII S RR-CCH-PBU1-GP 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler

One of the best things about it is that it keeps airflow over the memory and chipset, like a standard CPU cooler, helping keep everything cooler... That is one of the flaws of the tower cooler...

It is a bit of a pain with memory removal and installation when the heatsink is installed, and you can't use memory with tall cooling fins (but you won't need them anyhow) but IMHO, the pros outweigh the cons.

Do you mind me asking what PSU you have powering your rig and full system specs?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

You're welcome, am only passing on the advice that was passed on to me not too long ago


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

I have often heard that the stock heatsinks are fine. 
But Ive noticed that they idle around 40-45c, not OC'ed. My friend with the H60 idles around 30c.
I figured if i want my computer to last a long time, a CPU heatsink would be great.
Is this not the case?

My system is:
Gigabyte B75M-D3H mATX mobo
Intel i3 3225 Ivy Bridge
2x2GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 RAM
Several 7200 RPM SATA3 HDDs

with a Corsair CX600 600watt PSU

I am open to opinions if you had something in mind?


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

There is no point having an aftermarket, or stock for that matter, CPU air cooler if all it's doing is using warm air to try and cool the CPU. What is the airflow through the case like? Can you post a pic of the case with the side off and indicate to us where the fans are?


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

I am having some difficulties trying to upload my picture.
Can someone recommend me a picture hosting service that provides img urls?
Sorry, noob here:S


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Umm no idea at the moment. Can you tell us how many fans you have, where they are and how many free slots you have?


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Okay I got it to work.
The one in the rear is a 92mm that I have been meaning to put in.
I thought I would pick one up with the CPU cooler if I bought one.
Also, I just pulled the PSU to put in another computer that I just got a video card for.
This is a spare one a friend had. I am probably going to get:
XFX ProSeries P1-450S-X2B9 450W Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified
as per a suggestion from TSF. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah looks alright, and room on the side panel for fans or is it just the intake at the front and exhaust at the back? Can prob just tidy the cables up a lol bit with some cable ties but other than that it looks alright


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

AH!!!! i work so hard trying to tidy up the cables but im just no good at it XD


And yes there is a 120mm fan on the side panel. I have an extra 120 laying around I can throw in there.
Probably intake?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Seriously, your cable management isn't bad... The trick is to keep them bunched neatly to keep airflow smooth... What you want to avoid are large tangled messes.

A good 92mm fan in the back panel exhausting will help your temperatures quite a bit.

Right now you have no fan, other than the PSU fan moving air through your case.

I would stay away from using a side panel fan for now... 

If you are worried about keeping silent, I suggest a good 92mm fan with silicon mounts...

Although I have never used them, I have seen these in action and they are very quiet and offer good CFM and Static pressure.

Newegg.com - Noctua NF-B9-1600 92mm Case Fan

Here are the fan mounts I mentioned.

Newegg.com - Nexus SFM-1000 Silicon Fan Mounts, 4 pieces

What they do is isolate fan vibration, which can transfer into the chassis and become amplified.


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wasn't saying it was bad, just keep them bundled together. What you want is the fans set up how you had the arrows, front fan intake, rear fan exhaust, so that should creat some good air flow. Side fans will just create some turbulence. But once that rear fan is installed you should see some improvements.


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Thanks for all the info!

I have just one more question.
When adding fans to the case, how do I know when its ok to add a fan or if it will create turbulence?
I have a Cooler Master Elite 370
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=55447&vpn=RC-370-KKN1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER
I have a 2500k in this one so I am thinking of overclocking it.
If I get an H60 cooler, since the radiator is supposed to be an intake, how should I configure my fans for best results?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Did you get a new case????

The information that was given to you was for the Fractal design case...


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well if you are using that case then use an intake fan on the front (should come with case) an intake on the bottom, then exhaust on the back (incl with case) and an exhaust on the top. You should have more exhaust than intake. I do like the cooler master cases. Both my computers have cooler master cases. Also the bottom mount PSU is better too as it feels tidier with regard to cable management.


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Oh sorry, The H60 is for a different computer:s 
I should have clarified/Make a new thread


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

So I should use the radiator fans as an exhaust, even though the Corsair website says to use it as an intake for best results?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*



jacksonleigh said:


> So I should use the radiator fans as an exhaust, even though the Corsair website says to use it as an intake for best results?


You will get the best results in CPU temperature by drawing cooler air from outside the case... But you will be pushing that warm air into the case, which will need to be removed... The Elite 370 that you linked to has the "blow hole" style exhausts on the top of the case... So you could, technically do that... 

Just to be sure... Are you overclocking???


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Right now, I just have XMP enabled to Profile 1.
Originally, I just meant to have my RAM run at 1600mhz but I also noticed that my CPU now goes up to 3.7 on load.

So its kind of OC'd. 
I would like to really OC it though.
I use alot of Excel and other math software and often, calculations take alot longer than I would like.

Right now, the radiator from the rear and one from the front blows in, and the top blows out. As per GZ's suggestion of having at least as many exhausts as intakes, I will be adding another exhaust on the side. It seems kind of weird though. The PSU is an exhaust at the bottom too.

Note that this is all for my i5 2500k


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

PSU should be intake, but that is more just for cooling the PSU components rather than the interior of the case itself. I'm getting lost, is the corsair H60 for the cm elite case or for the fractal?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Burto... The PSU fan is, in fact, an intake for the PSU, but it takes air from inside the case and moves it out...

Jacksonleigh, I would hold off on the side fan for the time being... It is lower on the case which means that it will be removing the more dense, cooler air that you want flowing over the components at the top of the case.

If you will notice, the side fan is directly over the PCIe slots... The main reason for it's presence is to supply cool air to high-end video cards (that have a tendency to take up half the case...


----------



## jacksonleigh (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Silent CPU Heatsink for kind of a weird case*

Sounds good.
The computer sounds like a plane taking off as it is.
Thanks for all the help!


----------

